# Some Berry deer



## quinn (Jan 5, 2013)

a few more from our trip to Berry.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 5, 2013)

Great shots Quinn.  That doe going under the fence is wicked.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 6, 2013)

Neat shots!  I like the two does the best this time - that standing portrait is awesome!


----------



## quinn (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks David and Robert, funny thing was her little one jumped over the fence!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 6, 2013)

quinn said:


> Thanks David and Robert, funny thing was her little one jumped over the fence!



Her little one had taken all of Mama's energy, and Mama didn't FEEL like jumping over the fence...


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 6, 2013)

Great captures Quinn!
You've had a wonderful deer year!


----------



## carver (Jan 6, 2013)

Very nice series quinn,I love the lighting on the standing doe and the doe going under the fence.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 6, 2013)

Great outing at Berry, quinn.  +1 on the doe shots.

Hoss


----------



## cbryant (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice pics


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jan 25, 2013)

That's one good back scratcher ! Kool deer shots Quinn !


----------



## leo (Jan 26, 2013)

Good ones Quinn, standing doe stands out IMO ..


----------



## Ellison (Jan 29, 2013)

Great shots. I live a mile from Berry. There is an Eagle's nest on the left before the gate house. I've seen some people with tripods taking shots.


----------

